# Help needed with identification



## willitm (Jan 23, 2017)

Recently got several birds thought to be highflyers such as budapest, armenian and iranian. Need the expertise of fellow pigeon fanciers about the I.D. and also any input on the behavior and cross breeding between these types of birds is appreciated.


----------



## willitm (Jan 23, 2017)

some more birds cont.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. nice birds. deworm them all and start breeding. fly the young and update us. thank u.


----------

